# dogfoodanalysis.com



## shets114 (Sep 10, 2008)

Ok, It is mentioned more times than the bible in church. 

Why do so many put so much faith into it?

Does anyone know exactly who runs it?

Who backs the site?

How often is it updated? Not very often, seen foods that have changed and not updated in two years. 

What Nutrition background do they have?


How do they know how much meat is in a product? They seem to prefer ones with multiple meat proteins but how do you know how much total meat protein is in the food? They don't!!!! That information is not going to be released. So a food with only one meat protein could have twice that of others but get a poor review due to it. 

By-Products, who says they are bad? How do they know the origin?

Just seems to be another group that has an idea of what they prefer and put a site together to promote an agenda. 

People can learn alot more from there dogs if they just watch and learn. 

Ingredient list and bags are made for humans. The dog really couldn't care less about pretty pictures and 5 meat proteins. All they want is something good to eat. 
After all they lick there own buts and nuts, you telling me they can't eat a little corn? Or a food with a by product in it?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Okay, we're all just dying to know: What do you feed your dog(s)?


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

Well ! They don't have to live off of their (as you would say) butts & nuts.


----------



## shets114 (Sep 10, 2008)

I feed mine what she does well on and performs great....








[/IMG]


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

shets114 said:


> Ok, It is mentioned more times than the bible in church.
> 
> Why do so many put so much faith into it?
> 
> ...


They don't need to eat a little corn. Dogs are meat eaters. 
As for www.dogfoodanalysis.com, it's not the bible, it's a guide to choosing a suitable dog food...it's a part of Boxerworld...The answers to some of your questions are answered on their site. 
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/about.html
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/how-do-you-rate-the-foods.html



> How do they know how much meat is in a product? They seem to prefer ones with multiple meat proteins but how do you know how much total meat protein is in the food? They don't!!!! That information is not going to be released.


We'll never know exactly, but thanks for the AAFCO, we have a ballpark figure of what percentages need to be. Good thing for us, the ingredients on a bag are listed in order of weight, so it's a big plus to see more than one meat source before all the other crap.
And then we have the FDA...They do a good job of giving you the tools you need to interpret dog food labels, too. 
http://www.fda.gov/cvm/petlabel.htm


----------



## shets114 (Sep 10, 2008)

No matter what the AAFCO states, you still will have no idea of the total meat percentage just by the label. Just because it only has one meat source doesn't mean it has less meat than one with multiple meats. 

As for dogfoodanalysis, That is why I ask, why do so many people put so much faith into statements and reviews on this site. It is still just a group of people with an idea of what they believe to be true. No where on the site does it state any education to nutrition or how much background the group of editors have in determining what is a good food. Who really knows if a grains are really that bad. Maybe they serve a purpose. There are studies being done that would find that possibly feeding a grain free diet may not be as good as thought. 

The bottom line is for the most part you can't determine the quality of a food just by the ingredient label. There are foods that are rated highly that if you check into the manufacturer you will find the worst quality control standards in the industry and more recalls than many lower rated foods. 
Would I trust in feeding them just because they have a well read label. NO>>>

How many of those labels actually manufacture there own foods? 
How many are just a marketing company?

Ever wonder how and why the China Gluten incident occured? 
Labels don't have control over ingredients when they contract with outside manufacturing.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

I'll be honest. I think the vast majority of kibble brands suck. I don't believe I have to feed my dogs 5 different proteins at once. In fact, I am getting ready to switch to California Natural, and the only meat in it is chicken. It's high in protein and calories though, and that's what my two need. I WILL NOT feed a food that contains corn or by-products.

I also don't care for the dogfoodanalysis website. I prefer http://www.dogfoodproject.com because it's written, owned, and maintained by a certified nutritionist.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm not a fan of the dogfoodanalysis site either. I've done alot of reading on there, and I've seen them call an ingredient "low quality" in one food and a "good ingredient" in another food...I think they would do well to break their categories up more too...for instance, it's ridiculous to have Kibbles N Bits and Purina One in the same category when they are not at all comparable. I do find the ingredients lists helpful to compare and contrast because they're all right in one place, but they're "analysis" left alot to be desired for me.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I am not a big fan of dogfoodanalysis.com either. I find that its ratings are excessively generalised, and I take its definitions of what makes a food "good" or "bad" with a grain of salt because I don't see them as being particularly qualified to deem various brands as such. 

But I do think it has its purpose. Just as I avoid the site because it is far too general for my taste, I sometimes recommend it to others for the exact same reason. Many of my friends and family members, after hearing me complain about Science Diet or Iams or any of the foods they thought were nourishing their pets, will ask me "so what should I feed?" They're not interested in finding out what ingredients to avoid, what characterises the various protein sources, what decent percentage levels are and so on. They just want to know what brand to pick up at the store, and this is where I'll usually point them to dogfoodanalysis.

For those who are actually interested in learning what the various ingredients do (or don't do), I direct them to dogfoodproject.com.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

shets114 said:


> I feed mine what she does well on and performs great....


Ah, thanks for clarifying.

That site is a tool - one of many. A literal interpretation is not useful, but neither is a complete disdain without offering any alternative suggestions.

What you seem to be suggesting is a trial-and-error process.

Thanks, but no thanks.


----------



## shets114 (Sep 10, 2008)

No I recommend, common sense. 
Trial and error seems to be the common method I have been reading about lately. 
Look how many posts are on here stating that they tried this food or that food just because it had a high rating or alot of marketing behind them. Then they see problems and are looking for something else, when in most cases the food they were on was doing just fine in the first place but the owner decided to switch due to personal opinions. 

Sure a dog should have a meat based food to thrive. 

Will a percentage of grain to that food be detrimental to it's life? I really doubt it. 

Is a couple mg's of garlic going to be detrimental? If they would post the result of testing or show hard numbers, you'll probably see that a dog would have to eat a whole clove a day for a years to be poisonous.

I think we just read to much into alot of hype that is circulated since the invent of the internet. 
look at this election, Does anyone really know what one or the other really stand for?
There is so much BS spread about one another you really have to read between the lines to interperet what to pull out of the pile.


----------



## Canadian Dog (Nov 3, 2007)

shets114 said:


> I feed mine what she does well on and performs great....


So how long did it take you to determine which food was the best and what were the results along the way? Since you've decided on "X" will it be what the dog eats for the rest of its life or do you think it can be improved? I guess it would help if you offered info on what you found best. 

I've switched Molly (17 months) to a raw diet in the last month. I'm new to this and learning. So far she seems to be fine other than a few soft stools in the first couple of weeks.


----------



## irzi (Jan 4, 2008)

i use dogfoodanalysis nearla every day. it is convenient, because i dont have to browse thru may different sites of diferent foods, if i want to see the percentage of proteins or ashes or anything. there is also an ingredient list for the foods in one place...

it is very useful to me...


----------



## KarlKatzke (Oct 15, 2008)

It's interesting to me to hear discussions of sites like this one... I'm in the middle of building one as a back burner project I'm using to learn about my own dogs' nutrition, the modern processed food industry (if you think some dog food packages are scary, you should read the ingredients to a box of Hot Pockets someday...) and a computer programming language I wanted to learn. I need a _project_, doesn't matter what it is, to work at when I want to learn something new... 

Thanks for all the feedback on what you've liked or didn't like. One of the things I'm making sure I do is build in a citation system much like wikipedia where the positive or negative aspects about each ingredient is linked to a primary source of research.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

KarlKatzke said:


> It's interesting to me to hear discussions of sites like this one... I'm in the middle of building one as a back burner project I'm using to learn about my own dogs' nutrition, the modern processed food industry (if you think some dog food packages are scary, you should read the ingredients to a box of Hot Pockets someday...) and a computer programming language I wanted to learn. I need a _project_, doesn't matter what it is, to work at when I want to learn something new...
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback on what you've liked or didn't like. One of the things I'm making sure I do is build in a citation system much like wikipedia where the positive or negative aspects about each ingredient is linked to a primary source of research.


A little off topic but I wouldn't feed Hot Pockets to my dog let alone eat them. LOL


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

shets114 said:


> No I recommend, common sense.
> Trial and error seems to be the common method I have been reading about lately.
> Look how many posts are on here stating that they tried this food or that food just because it had a high rating or alot of marketing behind them. Then they see problems and are looking for something else, when in most cases the food they were on was doing just fine in the first place but the owner decided to switch due to personal opinions.
> 
> ...


What is it that your dog does so well on. And of course your dog is gorgeous, I've always been partial to pointers.

The way I see it, if a food has a couple meat sources in the first few ingredients.. those first few ingredients make up larger portions of the food.

So if I see
Chicken
Beef
corn

I know it has more chicken than corn and more beef than corn.

If it goes
Chicken
Corn
Beef

I know it has more corn than beef.

Seeing where items are placed on the ingredients list, to me, is very helpful.


----------



## Canadian Dog (Nov 3, 2007)

I posted this earlier but he still hasn't responded. 



Canadian Dog said:


> So how long did it take you to determine which food was the best and what were the results along the way? Since you've decided on "X" will it be what the dog eats for the rest of its life or do you think it can be improved? I guess it would help if you offered info on what you found best.
> 
> I've switched Molly (17 months) to a raw diet in the last month. I'm new to this and learning. So far she seems to be fine other than a few soft stools in the first couple of weeks.


----------



## gale (Sep 11, 2007)

I find it odd that shets114 doesn't seem to want to tell anyone what he/she feeds their dog(s).


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

shets114 said:


> I feed mine what she does well on and performs great....


That's the key. If that means something different to you then it does to other people here...great! It doesn't mean your method is better nor does it discredit anyone else's belief. 

dogfoodanalysis is simply a reference that is useful to some and not to others. Is it the be all and end all of dog food information? Not in the slightest. Does it have it's place? Absolutely.

I've never really understood the whole "you don't need those expensive foods" mentality. No more then I understand the idea that if you feed cheaper foods you are somehow a less attentive owner. Feed what works for _you and your dogs_ and bottom line - understand that means different things for different people.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

I find this discussion very interesting. I've used dogfoodanalysis.com and recommended it as a basis of comparison only. A food with a higher rating is most likely going to be a better quality than one with a lower rating. But that's it. It's not the Bible. It's just one source to use in deciding what you want to feed your dog. Pesonally the pup I'm getting in December will be on a raw diet but I also have chosen a kibble to use occasionally in, for example, her Buster Cube. 

The only hesitation I have about the OP is her refusal to name the food her dog's doing so great on.


----------



## shets114 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have fed many different foods to my dogs but primarily I feed VF Complete. 
I have fed Honest Kitchen, Fromm, Innova, Evo, Heathwise, Natures Logic, Calif Nat, Diamond, Pro Plan, Euk, Pride.
My primary foods have been Pro Plan years ago and VF Complete. The others I have tested on dogs that I was running with only a few minor differences. Mostly less money in my pocket. 



The reason I choose what I feed and like it. One it is quality food.

It took me a couple foods to find what I liked for my wallet and what worked for my dogs. I didn't rely on a website (don't think there was one then anyway) to tell me what to feed. I took common sense and put it to work for what I needed. 
1. meat base
2. high calorie
3. high deigestibility
4. dogs would eat consistanly



It works for my dogs, my dogs eat it and perform on it, it keeps my dogs in great condition without having to feed by the bucket full. It has a higher meat percentage than most on the market. It is made in a quality facility by those that actually own the brand. It is made with quality ingredients. 

For me manufacturing quality and ingredient quality is the most important part of my food. It would rank above all the above. 
If it has some grain or other controversial ingredients in it doesn't mean it is bad. 
By controversial I am speaking of the grain bashing of the week or ingredient of the month. Most have no substantial evidence behind them. The internet is full of them. 

I also know that dogfoodanalysis is a guide, however there are many out their that look to the internet for guidance and what they find is alot of misinformation. All I would like to see if for Dogfoodanalysis include their experience and nutritional background for those to read prior to following their advice.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

shets114 said:


> No I recommend, common sense.
> Trial and error seems to be the common method I have been reading about lately.
> Look how many posts are on here stating that they tried this food or that food just because it had a high rating or alot of marketing behind them. Then they see problems and are looking for something else, when in most cases the food they were on was doing just fine in the first place but the owner decided to switch due to personal opinions.
> 
> ...



LOL.....Darn blast this infernal internet for leading us young lambs into temptation


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

I dont think that anyone was arguing that a little bit of grain is going to kill your dog.

Maybe if you dogs has a high allergy, but of course that could go with beef as well.

From what I have read, if a food is going to have corn in it, its up near the top of the list, and I dont take care of my dogs to be pumping corn into them. It cant be digested...they dont need it, its a filler. Thats a fact.

When my dogs were eating kibble, I fed the best wuality I could afford. Sure there were better foods than canidae, but that was a food they did great on. Until they changed formulas, and then I switched as well.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

It looks like no one has written in a recommendation for VF complete on DA. 

I suggest you e-mail your recommendations for anyone else that may be interested in feeding this food to their dogs.


----------



## Canadian Dog (Nov 3, 2007)

shets114 said:


> By controversial I am speaking of the grain bashing of the week or ingredient of the month. Most have no substantial evidence behind them. The internet is full of them.
> 
> I also know that dogfoodanalysis is a guide, however there are many out their that look to the internet for guidance and what they find is alot of misinformation.


The internet is no different than what we relied on previously for information. Newspapers, magazines, radio, tv, friends, relatives, etc. We've all spent our lives having to determine what is fact or fiction. We don't lose our common sense just because there is another source of information.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

pugmom said:


> LOL.....Darn blast this infernal internet for leading us young lambs into temptation


I laughed! Well played.


----------



## starrlamia (Nov 3, 2008)

New to the site, but love dog food discussions.

If you havent yet checked it out:
http://www.dogfoodproject.com/
basically an alertnative to the other site.

The sites really should only be used as guides, and you can judge how well your dog does on a particular food, if they do well no need to change it. I generally recommend High Protein, low carb diets, but that is my personal choice, my Dog gets Orijen, and so does my cat and ferret. Some dogs dont do well on high protein. Some have allergies etc.


----------

